# Octane Hostage Rest



## cb750 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok, I`ll try & make this simple. I`m new to Archery (1yr.) and I absolutely love it. No, never been hunting yet. I found out that nobody wants to go out with a greenhorn. Anyway, I got me a Bowtech Sniper and it came with a wisker biscuit. After time I noticed that my fleching have became warped. I`ve read that wisker biscuits cause this. So I ended up getting a Hostage Rest. First of all I have been studying alot in how to tune my bow and also bought all the tools necessary. In learning about my bow, I`ve noticed that alot of thing were way off wack (adjustments). I`ve also learned not to trust my local archery shop who set up the bow for me. I can go into details but not necessary right now. It kinda pisses me off actually. 
Well here`s my stupid question of the day:
My arrows are Easton Carbon Storm 400 50/65. Just the other day I noticed something that concerned me. My arrows have a small diameter and unlike my wisker biscuit (which surrounds my arrow in a tight fit) my Hostage Rest top two brushes do not touch my arrow. The bottom brush is the only one touching. It seems the Hostage Rest was made for a wide diameter arrow.
Anyway, should I be concerned about this? Anything I need to know?
Is one size fit all? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

The Hostage Pro is the one that you can adjust to fit your arrow.

I have the same rest as you and like you my arrow only sits on the bottoms brushes but it works just fine.


----------



## cb750 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok, thanks. 
I guess maybe I should have bought the Hostage Pro then. It can wait though. I just wasn`t sure if there was a safety issue or an issue of another kind?
I`m kinda glad (sort of) that the local archery shop was lousy in setting up my bow because it got me motivated in learning in how to do it myself.
I don`t know if I am being anal or not but it just bothers me when I see them doing something that isn`t right. 
I asked the shop to increase the draw weight from 55# to 60#. The guy working there grabed an allen wrench and started to torque the upper limb bolt up a bunch of times and and only the lower limb bolt just a quarter of a turn. He weighed the bow and said there you go. According to my studying, both bolts must be turned out to an equal amount. I asked about that and he said "not important". Not to mention you should see there nocking point they did,- way off.
Thats just two small things they did that I didn`t like, but screw that. I`m doing it all myself from now on. 
My paper test and target shooting says that I`m dead on. :hello2:


----------



## gra (May 10, 2008)

I used to use a hostage pro with easton axis 400, which is a small dia an you want a little gap between the top 2 brushes an your arrow. But if you like the hostage rest i would get the pro more adjustablity in it

Glenn


----------

